# Want to wild camp in Germany while travelling to lake Garda ideas please



## boomer (Jan 21, 2019)

Help needed please .


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 21, 2019)

Germany is very easy to wild camp, lots of Aires. If you follow the romantic road it takes you from near the top to the very bottom of Germany. Its a well travelled tourist road with masses of pretty villages along the whole route.

Romantic Road Germany - information, maps and sights


----------



## 1807truckman (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi, lots of places to park up overnight on the way down through Germany, Bord Atlas has around 6,000 listed. Have a really good trip, we love Germany, it's our favourite country to visit.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 22, 2019)

*I prefer Germany to France*

Only just

But great choice of Stellplatz usually free or cheap (about £5).
EHU  maybe 1 euro on a PAY as you use basis
Also some nice private motorhome stopovers under a tenner

Try the rival Dutch website

Both diesel and LPG at sensible prices


----------



## Beemer (Jan 22, 2019)

We had two weeks away including Germany in our travels.
Look for the motorhome sign or Stellpatz sign.

This was our trip: https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...1723-mile-tour-germany-france.html?highlight=


----------



## jann (Jan 22, 2019)

Good Aires or Stellplatz as they are called in Germany. Buy Camper stop Europe or Bord Atlas if you prefer a book


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 30, 2019)

Google Maps  Not much use to you ,but we were at Annecy France when we decided to  go to Greece , but we wanted to see Lake Garda on route so we took this route, we went through the Mont Blanc Tunnel, great  experience after Garda we made our way to Venice for the Ferry to Greece, recommend the bit from Annecy to Garda though.:cheers:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 30, 2019)

Keep away from  Fridge lorries whatever you do.  Drove me mad when one parked 6 foot from ther van.


----------



## witzend (Jan 30, 2019)

vindiboy said:


> ,  we went through the Mont Blanc Tunnel, great  experience after Garda we made our way to Venice for the Ferry to Greece, recommend the bit from Annecy to Garda though.:cheers:


 We also went this route as in April all mountain passes where still closed the tunnel charge was 50€ ish and I believe its now a ctrl air zone came home via Mont Cenis


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 31, 2019)

*Mont Cenis*



witzend said:


> We also went this route as in April all mountain passes where still closed the tunnel charge was 50€ ish and I believe its now a ctrl air zone came home via Mont Cenis



A lovely way to get over the border. Interesting but easy road yes hairpins but no scary bits.
Overnighting possible !
But I expect it is closed at times of for periods in winter.
Paid sosta in Susa (Italy)
Free aire in Termignon  (France) either exactly here Google Maps  or very close


----------



## barryd (Jan 31, 2019)

Ive never found wilding in Germany as easy as say France.  Ive mainly visited southern Germany and I think the main reason for my findings is they have less pointless back roads than France.  Its harder to get off the beaten track. That said I have found the odd one (Im a bit fussy though where I stop) but also as said they are awash with decent Stellplatz.


----------



## John H (Jan 31, 2019)

boomer said:


> Help needed please .



This may be of use if you are going to Lake Garda https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...-lakes.html?highlight=toll+free+italian+lakes


----------



## boomer (Feb 2, 2019)

*thanks for info*

Appreciate your time to reply .


----------

